# Droix X To HTC Rezound?



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

With HTC Rezound price drop, has anybody made the switch or debating to switch? I upgraded my wifes phone from her Incredible to the Rezound. I may do the same when she gets it tomorrow to play around with it.

What are your thoughts on Rezound?


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

With the specs on the Rezound, it's very comparable to the HTC One X, but the Rezound is a little heavier. They are comparable or even better then the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## dg4892 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm currently a Droid X user. running Gummy ICS. I love my X, but $50 for a phone like the Rezound... I had to buy it. I've been reading numerous reviews and watching tons of vids about the Rezound, and I have to say, I'm pretty effing pumped to get this phone tomorrow!


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I just started a thread on this I was wondering if I should go ahead and buy the rezound for 49 bu ks or see what the incredible 4G has.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

dg4892 said:


> I'm currently a Droid X user. running Gummy ICS. I love my X, but $50 for a phone like the Rezound... I had to buy it. I've been reading numerous reviews and watching tons of vids about the Rezound, and I have to say, I'm pretty effing pumped to get this phone tomorrow!


I have been looking at the reviews and videos as well, that's why I'll play around with the phone when it comes tomorrow.


----------



## dg4892 (Jun 12, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I just started a thread on this I was wondering if I should go ahead and buy the rezound for 49 bu ks or see what the incredible 4G has.


It's all personal preference really. I honestly want a killer quad core phone, but then I think about it, when will I actually need to use a quad core... The Rezound is a killer phone with an even better price.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Will the incredible 4G even be quad core I read it was basic led a one s which is dual core

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

I just had to call VZw to make sure I was going to get the $30 loyalty every 2 year discount. After being on hold forever, I finally got them to do it. So i got it for my wife for $20


----------



## corki2 (Sep 6, 2011)

I went from the Droid X to the Rezound and it cost me over $200.00. No regrets. It's a great phone. That coming from someone who loved the X but wanted 4g.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jbwk254 (Aug 6, 2011)

wife just ordered a rezound. i might get one depending on how much i like hers


----------



## dweezle (Aug 20, 2011)

jbwk254 said:


> wife just ordered a rezound. i might get one depending on how much i like hers


The $49 price is only through Saturday from what I've read. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

dweezle said:


> The $49 price is only through Saturday from what I've read. Correct me if I'm wrong.


two different reps told me there was no definitive to and from date it can end abruptly as today. I looked online and found no end date as. Honestly at 49 bucks for that device I doubt there's much trickery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## jwezesa (Oct 22, 2011)

Seems as though my auxiliary jack on my X crapped the bed today...tired of fighting with all my old phones..(d2, x, incredible ) plus I have 4g at work. Went ahead and jumped on this $49 deal!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Just received the Rezound and opened up to play around and I must say its very tempting to jump on this myself. I will play around with it more once my wife gets home and activates it from her Incredible. I am not much of Sense guy but I would put another launcher on it.

Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage & get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


----------



## jbuffethed (Oct 4, 2011)

When I logged in, it shows the deal through 4/9/12 including the Dr dre beats headphones for $49.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

Whoa, this is real tempting.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I recommend it, it's a great phone, and we might be getting S-OFF soon.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## draklin (Jun 29, 2011)

I loved my DX, it was doing everything I needed and when we got ICS I was completely happy. Then my son dropped the phone twice and the screen got messed up so I had to get a new phone. My wife still finds it very convenient that the first drop was a week and a half before I was upgrade eligible and the second drop was the day before, but I honestly didn't get him to do it. Anyways, I was stoked about getting a Nexus until I saw the Rezound for 50. Then I started looking into the specs and other than the screen size, the Rezound beats the Nexus easily so I grabbed it. I love playing with it and was unlocked and rooted within an hour of getting it. I find it funny that the Rezound beats the razr and nexus but no one ever talks about it.


----------



## bobd2754 (Dec 1, 2011)

I was thinking about the Rezound when my contract is up in Sept. Doubt if it will still be $50. Leo Laporte likes it better then the Galaxy Nexus, and the specs look good.
I just checked on the VZW site. The sale ends on Monday. If I wanted to buy it now it would be $650. I love how they reward loyalty, been with them since 1988 when i got a "bag phone" and service was $12/ month.


----------



## Darienms1986 (Jun 12, 2011)

is it worth getting the rezound or is there something new coming out soon that i should wait for? love my x and am in no hurry to jump off but i can get it for free. dont want to thou if a new phone i dont know about is gonna drop right around the corner. any input would be appreciated


----------



## jbwk254 (Aug 6, 2011)

what rom is everyone running on their rezound? i got mine yesterday and already tried cleanrom 1.7.5 and ineffabilis 1.4(currently on).


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

If I pick up a phone from swappa and activate it, will that effect my upgrade that's due in Aug? My dx's headphone Jack is dead.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> If I pick up a phone from swappa and activate it, will that effect my upgrade that's due in Aug? My dx's headphone Jack is dead.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No, not at all.

Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage & get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. Sprint used to pull that crap. I picked up a dinc on swappa for $70, it will hold me over until Aug. Looking forward to unlocking the bootloader.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Thanks. Sprint used to pull that crap. I picked up a dinc on swappa for $70, it will hold me over until Aug. Looking forward to unlocking the bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


My wife had a Dinc and I upgraded her to the Rezound. Now the Inc is an androidTouch now.

Dropbox: 2GB of free cloud storage & get 500mb extra!!! http://db.tt/nQqMp4F


----------



## caryzub (Jun 28, 2011)

I recently switched to the Rezound from the X. As far as custom roms go they all have some sort of sense elements to them (no working AOSP stuff yet) i found this hugely disappointing coming from gummy on my X. the rezound seems older than my X because of this as well. Evidently the bootloader is only partially unlocked and there is no way to make the radios work on AOSP, there is a fix for this coming but waiting sucks. Overall i still think switching was worth it.


----------



## just4sc (Aug 17, 2011)

caryzub said:


> I recently switched to the Rezound from the X. As far as custom roms go they all have some sort of sense elements to them (no working AOSP stuff yet) i found this hugely disappointing coming from gummy on my X. the rezound seems older than my X because of this as well. Evidently the bootloader is only partially unlocked and there is no way to make the radios work on AOSP, there is a fix for this coming but waiting sucks. Overall i still think switching was worth it.


But how's the reception on this? The main reason I went with the X (and now Razr Maxx for my wife) was that MOTO's radios were just better than the rest. A lot of the reviews out seem to be saying that the Razr/Maxx has the best 4G radio. At the end of the day this is a phone first, right?


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

just4sc said:


> But how's the reception on this? The main reason I went with the X (and now Razr Maxx for my wife) was that MOTO's radios were just better than the rest. A lot of the reviews out seem to be saying that the Razr/Maxx has the best 4G radio. At the end of the day this is a phone first, right?


I can only comment on that my wife hasn't complained to me yet. She had a Droid Inc before and is now partial to HTC, so I recommend this to her since she needed a new phone. Her camera stopped working due to the fact that she dropped it a million times.

She hasn't noticed anything wrong except that one time where her phone was setup to find 3g and 4g but did lose 4g and wouldn't switch over to 3g unless you actually put 3g only on.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------

